# New car time. (Advise please)



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

We're looking for a new car.
Currently have a SEAT Altea 1.6 petrol (2006)

So the new check list is:

Hatchback
Diesel
5 door
big boot
sub £7k

Current favours:

SEAT Leon (maybe too similar)
VW Golf GT
Honda Civic

We're currently using a corsa as a courtesy car, and the interior seems awful so im assuming an astra would be similar.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What about a MK5 Golf? You could easily get one in GT trim although they may have highish mileages.

The new Astra interior is similar to the Corsa & too plastic in my opinion with too many buttons.

What engine size are you looking at minimum?


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Golf is a great car with a great TDI motor, Civic has strong engine too. Leon will probably be a newer, lower mileage example as residuals are weaker. My money would go with the Golf or Leon.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Skoda Octavia 1.9 tdi, you can pick them up reasonably cheaply, they are econimcal and are basically a Passat with a different body.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> Skoda Octavia 1.9 tdi, you can pick them up reasonably cheaply, they are econimcal and are basically a Passat with a different body.


Volvo V40 too.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

m2srt said:


> Volvo V40 too.


Yep, good point


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

cheers guys, I'm more on the Golf view right now.

Opinions on this : GT TDi with GTI front


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Golf gt tdi are very underrated and boots are a lot bigger than you think


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

That GTI looks all right Keir, it even appears to have parking sensors on it too which is unusual (I think) for a MK5 GTI.

Why not organise a test drive?


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

I've got a mark 5 golf tdi, mine is a match so has auto dimming mirror, auto lights, wipers, cruise control, parking senses etc, on 105,000 now and goes better than ever :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Keir said:


> We're looking for a new car.
> Currently have a SEAT Altea 1.6 petrol (2006)
> 
> So the new check list is:
> ...


If you are looking for a big boot then the Civic has the biggest boot in it's class. :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

v40 :thumb:


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

I would agree with others in regards to the V40
The Golf is great choice also


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Keir said:


> cheers guys, I'm more on the Golf view right now.
> 
> Opinions on this : GT TDi with GTI front


My opinion, 1 it's bloody expensive 2 It's been messed with.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

PugIain said:


> My opinion, 1 it's bloody expensive 2 It's been messed with.


That's not that expensive

Vag hold value and will all be around that price for that spec


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

A passat highline would be a nice choice boot is huge and cr tdi engine is also very good. That's if it doesn't have to be a hatchback though!

I have one and love it


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Hows this?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...m/5500/radius/1501/onesearchad/used?logcode=p


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

m2srt said:


> Hows this?
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...m/5500/radius/1501/onesearchad/used?logcode=p


Its massive


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Here you go 

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...e/2/price-from/500/quicksearch/true?logcode=p


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Keir said:


> cheers guys, I'm more on the Golf view right now.
> 
> Opinions on this : GT TDi with GTI front


I wouldn't be surprised if the front wasn't changed after an accident. Not uncommon on a car of that age.

There also looks to be a few different shades of silver along the sides. They'll stand out more in bright light.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Kimo73 said:


> That's not that expensive
> 
> Vag hold value and will all be around that price for that spec


To me, considering the newer, lower mileage and better specced cars I've had for less than that, that's expensive.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...e/2/price-from/500/quicksearch/true?logcode=p


That's a lot of car for that price.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

We're after a hatchback

Here's another
http://www.akvvehicles.co.uk/used-cars/volkswagen-golf-2-0-gt-tdi-5dr-darlington-201406205173889

Think I prefer silver
http://www.coastlinesales.co.uk/use...2-0-gt-tdi-170-5dr-sunderland-201407185910181

Are these price's alright?

edit - 
This is the colour/style we're after now lol


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Keir said:


> So the new check list is:
> 
> Hatchback
> Diesel
> ...


Hatch check
diesel check
5 door check
big boot check
sub 7k check
sub silly miles check

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ack/quantity-of-doors/5/radius/1501?logcode=p


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Keir, I'd say the prices for the two Golfs you posted are about right but the first one seems a little pricey given it's mileage.

You could get them cheaper if needs be.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What about these, there are a few MK6s to be had for fairly lowish money:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...age/1/maximum-age/up_to_7_years_old?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...rt-type/Classified/postcode/ln110lq?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...rt-type/Classified/postcode/ln110lq?logcode=p


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Another Toyota to the list is the auris ? - can get a good diesel and some "sporty" models... (Do Toyota do that !? ) often many cheap to run, bullet proof engines


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Shouldn't this thread actually be called 
"New car time, as long as it's a leggy Golf"


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

5 door Auris SR 180 is a cheaper alternative to a Golf etc.

2.2 engine pretty well specced and plenty of room in the back/boot.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201408256859544?atmobcid=soc4


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...el/308/page/1/usedcars/make/peugeot?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...sified/make/peugeot/postcode/pe26yx?logcode=p

Ok so it's not a golf but it will be just as bland to drive but will ride better and have things that are still on the options list on a golf.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

lol doesn't need to be a Golf but they are ticking all my boxes so far









Ideally we'd want to buy from a trader
my postcode is *TS6 7JX*. We don't really want to be traveling 100's of miles to goto someones house and get bummed over.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

That Avensis I linked isn't far from you then. It's in Huddersfield. Hour and a bit run?
I bought my current car in Bristol (about 250 miles away!), sometimes you just have to travel..
I left work at 6am on a Monday morning after a 12 hour shift, and drove straight down and bought it. I'm hardcore me.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd class that as a saloon.

This civic seems spot on.
7k looks very smart 4 years old.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...dvert-type/Classified/price-to/7000?logcode=p


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Keir said:


> I'd class that as a saloon.


It's a 5 door hatch pickle :wave:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Mondeo? Should get a good one for that money


----------



## chriswilson (Aug 6, 2014)

You can pick up a 1 series or an a3 for about 6 grand


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Not sure they qualify as big boot


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

For £7k, are you going to get a car that is considerably better than your current one?

Seems like not a big enough step up to justify spending any money.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

How about octavia VRs ?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

She doesn't like "longer cars" I've explained that it's normally about 2'
She does seem to like the Mazda 6
She says the octavia is too manly lol.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Keir said:


> She doesn't like "longer cars" I've explained that it's normally about 2'
> She does seem to like the Mazda 6
> She says the octavia is too manly lol.


Do you have any say in it?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah I'm the one picking it but I don't want her worried to drive it.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201408226803850

I'd love something like this tbh for the money. And an absolute rocket and handles like it's on rails.

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Btw don't completely reject the idea of an astra before trying it. My late dad had a new Meriva (with the suicide doors) in SE trim and it was a beautiful car - really well built and very comfortable and practical.

Go and drive one as they'll be great value for money.

Cooks


----------



## MattJ10 (Oct 18, 2012)

Why don't you have a look at a KIA Cee'd we picked one up two years ago for £9250 with 23,000 and it still has 3 years warranty.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...model/CEED/price-to/7500/sort/atcustom/page/1


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookies said:


> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201408226803850
> 
> I'd love something like this tbh for the money. And an absolute rocket and handles like it's on rails.
> 
> Cooks












ohh that looks nice. Leg room might be an issue in the back I'll try and find some reviews


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

MattJ10 said:


> Why don't you have a look at a KIA Cee'd we picked one up two years ago for £9250 with 23,000 and it still has 3 years warranty.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...model/CEED/price-to/7500/sort/atcustom/page/1


Kia ceed was/is a contender, just doesn't like as sporty as the others.


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

What about Renault Laguna III ? 2.0dci is reliable, will in fact the whole car is quite good in terms of reliability.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

looks fugly IMO
I like the hatchback cars, not liftback/fastback


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

Keir said:


> looks fugly IMO
> I like the hatchback cars, not liftback/fastback


New Megane ? Well current one, it's not really new.


----------



## jmc197 (Aug 6, 2013)

Keir said:


> We're looking for a new car.
> 
> Currently have a SEAT Altea 1.6 petrol (2006)
> 
> ...


SEAT LEON , but then I am a little biased, lol


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

jmc197 said:


> SEAT LEON , but then I am a little biased, lol


I do like leons. But coming from and Altea I'd like something "new"


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Keir said:


> I do like leons. But coming from and Altea I'd like something "new"


New MK3 Leon, possibly the estate?

I'd like to change my mk2 Leon to a new 3 door Mk3 Leon


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Keir said:


> ohh that looks nice. Leg room might be an issue in the back I'll try and find some reviews


I really like it too chum. My wife's on her 3rd Megane and I'll be looking for a Renaultsport one for her next. Legroom in the back is grand. I'm over 6 foot and I regularly sit in the back when the two bosses say so.....

Cooks


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

What about this guys?

Over the £7 budget but, it's not as old.
I've got cash and the altea to part ex so should be able to get a good deal?


http://www.quicks.co.uk/VehicleSearch/Used/-used-car-LS62WBD.html


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks good & sturdy Keir.

Not too old either, should still be under warranty.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Mate of mine has bought a Mazda 3 2.0L sport on a 59 plate cracking car. Very good.

Go for it


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wouldn't have thought that had a big boot though?


----------

